

Linode down?  - bengtan

$ ping -n newark1.linode.com
PING newark1.linode.com (207.192.68.6) 56(84) bytes of data.
^C
--- newark1.linode.com ping statistics ---
16 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 15113ms<p>$ ping -n 207.192.68.6
PING 207.192.68.6 (207.192.68.6) 56(84) bytes of data.
^C
--- 207.192.68.6 ping statistics ---
11 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 10078ms
======
bengtan
Seems to be fixed now.

